# Transformatori >  Pakavveida trafa aprēķini

## abidox

Sveiki, gribētu uzzināt ko sīkāk par pakavveida trafiem (tādi, kas sastāv no divām U veida serdēm un divām spolēm) kad taisīju pastūzi ievēroju, ka trafam jauda ir 100 W, bet izjaucot to un pamērot cik liels serdes šķersgriezums konstatējās fakts, ka šķērsgriezums ir uz pusi mazāks nekā vajadzīgs tiem 100W. Cik saprotu tad tajā trafā tā jauda tiek divkāršota, kautgan tinumu skaits viņam ir tāds itkā tas būtu parasts trafs uz 50W. esmu nokačājis vairākas grāmatas par trafiem, bet tur nekas nav minēts par šāda veida trafu uzbūvi, ir tikai par 3-fāzu un tādiem, kas uz E veida serdēm. Reāli novērojumi tādi, ka šadus trafus parasti lieto jaudīgākās iekārtās piemēram TV un pastūži. 

pats izvedu secinājumus, ka piemēram trafs ar serdes šķērsgriezumu priekš 50W būtībā dod 100W, bet jātin ar tādiem parametriem, kā priekš 50W, sanāk, ka tinu, kā 50W trafu tikai izvēršu uz divām spolēm un jauda arī rezultātā iegūstama 2x lielāka (protams neizmirstot par strāvām un vadu diametriem)

Principā jautājums aktualizējies tāpēc, ka ir viens jaudīgs trafs, taču savulaik pārtīts ne visai pareizi (ne uz max jaudu) un gribētos tomēr šamējo uztīt pareizi, jo vajag visu jaudu cik ir (nopietnam pastūzim vajadzīgs)


vai kāds var pasviest kādas aprēķinu formulas šiem trafiem,

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Cik saprotu tad tajā trafā tā jauda tiek divkāršota


 Sorry, serdes šķērsgriezums arī Āfrikā būs tas pats, neatkarīgi no tā, cik spoles uz tās uzmauktas.

----------


## abidox

bet tad kā var BūT, KA TRAFA JAUDA IR 2X LIELAKA PAR SERDES JAUDU, bet anyway, gribetu tomer ko vairāk par tiem trafiem uzzināt, jo tomēŗ vajag visu jaudu no viņa izvilkt, vispār jau aizdomājos par 3 fāzu trafu, jo tur tākā arī uz E veida serdēm, tikai trīs tinumi un katrs uz savas E kājas, tad nodomāju, ka tas kautkā ir saistīts un ka tās spoles varbūt kā 2 nosacīti "atsevišķi" trafi darbojas. jo tur tomēr kāda specifika ir.

----------


## abidox

Tākā lai būtu skaidrība, ko es domāju ar pakavveida trafu pieliku bildi arī:

----------


## R3naro

Ja tas ir krievu trafs un uz viņa bija rakstīts piem. ''TC-100'' tad viņam arī ir tie 100 vati.

----------


## Tārps

Šos transformatorus sauc par t...u ar LENTVEIDA serdi. Protams, tie ir vieglāk montējami un rēķins arī ir nedaudz citāds, bet ne jau 2x atšķirīgs.

----------


## abergs

Reiz sen senos laikos transformatora jaudu apmēram novērtēja pēc masas varšs + dzelzs:
mazāka serde (dzelzs) - vairāk tinumu (varšs) un otrādi...
Un tad parādījās alumīnija vadi (ekonomija  ::   - kaut viņus nelabais, ) un efektīvāki
serdes materiali (pieļaujama lielāka indukcija u.c. - pūstošo kapitālistu izgudrojumi).
Un visi rēķini sajuka  ::  
Tāda lūk pasaciņa...

----------


## abidox

> Šos transformatorus sauc par t...u ar LENTVEIDA serdi. Protams, tie ir vieglāk montējami un rēķins arī ir nedaudz citāds, bet ne jau 2x atšķirīgs.


 
pieņemu, ka tas 2x var būt arī nav precīzs, bet kautkas uz to pusi ir, ja nu tomēr varētu izlūgties, kādas formulas saistībā ar šāda veida trafiem, jo trafs man krietni virs 100W (serdes šķērsgriezums manāmi lielāks nekā TC-100 pastūža trafam) un tomēr gribētos uztaisīt viņu kārtīgi

----------


## Mosfet

Palūgt jau var visu. Bet pēc kādiem aprēķiniem tu spried ka ir apt 2 reizes lielāka jauda?
Labi te būs aprēķins tāds vienkāršots
                  1.Laukums serdei Sserdei=a x c x K serdei   (cm2)     kur K serdei ir atkarīgs cik bieza skārda taisīta serde 
                                                                              ja skārda biezumi ir 0,2 mm K=0,8,  0,35mm K=0,9   0,5mm K=0,93
                   2. Gabarītu jauda Pgab=(Sserdei x Bm)*2            Bm piņem atkarība no serdes  jaudas vai nomēra 
                                                                                          10w serdei Bm=1,1, 20w serdei Bm=1,4 50w=1,5 100w serdei Bm 1,55 200w=1,5 500w serdei Bm 1,4. Ieteikums tas viss nav jauns un lietots vairāk apr 1,48 nelikt. Sākotnējos apŗēķinos izmantot serdei Bm=1,3
                    3. Nepieciešamo vijumu skaitu primārā tinumā uz vienu voltu  W prim =50/ Sserdei x Bm Primāro spriegumu tiklā ieteicams pieņemt 242 V.
                    4 Vada diametru 'bija kaut kur forumā te runāts bet aptuveni 2,5-2,9 A/mm2 tas par primāro vijumu.

Tas TSA-70-6 trafs ir ar jaudu aptuveni 70-80W bet tā tinumi primārā ir no alumīnija par ko liecina burts nosaukumā A.

----------


## next

contains too few characters

----------


## abidox

> Tas TSA-70-6 trafs ir ar jaudu aptuveni 70-80W bet tā tinumi primārā ir no alumīnija par ko liecina burts nosaukumā A.


 tieši to trafu, kas bildē es reāli esmu pārtaisījis uz tiem 80W un iet tīri labi, starp citu tas 2x aprēķins ar to trafu diezgan jēdzīgi saskanēja, 

kautkur vienā grāmatā bija formula P=S^2 (^2 - kvadrātā) principā tā formula reāli darbojas. P.S. grāmata bija par elektrotehniku, tāda diezgan paveca, bet par šādiem trafiem tur gan diemžēl nebīja runas, bet citādi laba grāmata

----------


## Tārps

Ja ļoti gribās, tad šeit      http://www.gelezo.com/useful_experience ... atora.html
ir aprēķins ar visām bildēm.

----------


## abidox

kā noteikt magnētisko indukcīju trafa serdei, ja piemēram ir dabūts pusizjaukts trafs un tā izcelsme nav zinama un uz serdes materiāla arī nekas nav rakstīts.

kā un ar ko var izmērīt

----------


## Obsis

Šīm serdēm ir raksturīgs varen liels piesātinošais mag koerc spēks. Vismaz 1,6 līdz 1,9 Teslas parasto 1,0 līdz 1,2 vietā. Vienkārši labs bleķis. Līdz ar to manis publicētrajā metodikā (atradīsi ar meklētāju) jālieto nevis 50 vai 45 koeficients, bet 35 līdz 38. Tad arī jauda sapasēs. 

Ja rodas šaubas, uztin kādus 100 vij un izmēri histerēzes raksturlīkni. Vajadzīgs tikai ampermentrs un Latrs.

----------


## abidox

> Šīm serdēm ir raksturīgs varen liels piesātinošais mag koerc spēks. Vismaz 1,6 līdz 1,9 Teslas parasto 1,0 līdz 1,2 vietā. Vienkārši labs bleķis. Līdz ar to manis publicētrajā metodikā (atradīsi ar meklētāju) jālieto nevis 50 vai 45 koeficients, bet 35 līdz 38. Tad arī jauda sapasēs. 
> 
> Ja rodas šaubas, uztin kādus 100 vij un izmēri histerēzes raksturlīkni. Vajadzīgs tikai ampermentrs un Latrs.


 
kas tas latrs?

----------


## abidox

man ir tāda proga transformatornij kalkulator v1.3 iemetu tur parametrus, bet tur svarīgs ir arī loga laukums - ko tas dod??
izrēķināju ka RRR-U7111 "100 vatīgais" reāli velk ap 80!? kā to saprast aprēķinot pēc formulas P=S^2  tad reāli iznāk arī kautkas ap to pašu lielumu. bet trafam rakstīts virsū TC 100 1-1. primārais bija kautkas ap 54W sekundārais pat 101W un serde ap 80? - no tā es izvedu secinājumus, ka pareizs trafa aprēķins ir tāds, kur tiek izmantotas dažādas aprēķina metodes un par pareizo uzskatī to rezultātu, kas vairākās aprēķina metodēs sakrīt.

P.S. tā programmiņa jau coolīga, bet nepatīk man tas tinumu skaits, jo vienmēr esmu tinis tinumus pēc formulas N=45/S, kur N vijumu skaits uz 1 voltu 45 - skaitlis, kas iegūts pēc formulas (grāmatā "elektrotehnika ražošanas pamati" tā formula ir un 45 ir transformatoru skārdam, bija vēl 55 - parastajam pie 50 Hz frekvences). Pēc šīs formulas tinot tinumus, trafi darbojās un spriegums arī bija pareizs, (gatavam trafam sekundāro pārtinot arī), tāpēc isti nezinu, kam ticēt, vecai grāmatai vai programmai?

P.P.S. programma nereāli lielas jaudas rāda (vēlāk piemetīšu parametrus lai var redzēt tos dieva brīnumus)

----------


## abidox

Te būs minētais 140-nieks:

Pēc maniem aprēķiniem pēc grāmatas:



un te aprēķini pēc programmas:



vēlāk piemetīšu Toroidālo - tur vispār kautkāds frīks sanāk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## abidox

Te būsu toriodālais frīks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kā vienmēr pēc grāmatas formulām:



un te ... - Super frīks 200!!!!!!!!!!! pēc programmas protams  :: 



Ja tā nopietni, mani interesē kāda šinīs lietās pieredzējuša cilvēka viedoklis par šo, jo tomēr personīgi labāk pieturos pie formulas no grāmatas, nevis programmas rezultātiem. Ir vēl tāda proga, Xformer designer, bet tur nekur neparādās vati (W) tur ir tikai voltampēri (VA) - pēdējie nav vati (kautkur lasīju par to)


Te vēl rezultāts, tam pašam tikai ar Xformer designer,

??? - kāpec tinumu skaits tik atšķirīgs???

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> kas tas latrs?


 *L*aboratornij *A*vto*T*ransformator *R*eguļirujemij, Nezinīti!
Re: svarīgs ir arī loga laukums - ko tas dod?? - Svarīgi pārliecināties, vai viss tinums (ņemot vērā tīšanas neblīvuma koeficientu) kopā ar izolācijas starplikām ietilps logā. Citādi būs izniekots laiks, darbs un materiāls un tāpat nāksies ņemt tievāku vadu (ja pieļaujams) vai lielāku dzelzi.

----------


## heinrx

man līdzīgi gāja ar tora aprēķiniem ,kā piemēru ņēmu te pat kaut kur forumā doto linku,un patstāvīgi atrastu citu,un rezultāti atšķīrās gandrīz dubultīgi,tie abi bija ru internetā esošie,tiec nu skaidrībā kā ir patiesībā,laikam būs jāiet uz bibliotēku grāmatas lasīt un rēkināt.Ar trīsfāzu Š veida transformatora aprēkiniem vispār man sanāk auzas,inetā maz infas,vai arī pirksti līki un neprotu atrast  ::

----------


## janys

Vecs transformātors laikam dzeļžiem izmainās kādi parametri.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nav tik traki - dzelži gana labi saglabājas. To vienmēr nevar teikt par ferītiem - kontūrspoļu serdes novadējušās   ::  .

----------


## abidox

> kas tas latrs?
> 
> 
>  *L*aboratornij *A*vto*T*ransformator *R*eguļirujemij, Nezinīti!
> Re: svarīgs ir arī loga laukums - ko tas dod?? - Svarīgi pārliecināties, vai viss tinums (ņemot vērā tīšanas neblīvuma koeficientu) kopā ar izolācijas starplikām ietilps logā. Citādi būs izniekots laiks, darbs un materiāls un tāpat nāksies ņemt tievāku vadu (ja pieļaujams) vai lielāku dzelzi.


 
nūū saprotu, ka no loga izmēra ir atkarīgs cik jaudīgus tinumus tur var istampāt, bet man jau interesē cik serde velk, nevis cik monstrozus tinumus es uz viņa varu dabūt (piemēram E veida serdei loga lielums parasti atļauj uztīt tikai tik cik serde pavelk un arī tad jau jātin ļoti akurāti, tos vismaz ražotāji ir aprēķinājuši), torā taču neviens normāls cilvēks netin visu caurumu ciet tā lai beigās ar varu to drāti būtu jābāž, vai ne!?

----------


## abidox

> man līdzīgi gāja ar tora aprēķiniem ,kā piemēru ņēmu te pat kaut kur forumā doto linku,un patstāvīgi atrastu citu,un rezultāti atšķīrās gandrīz dubultīgi,tie abi bija ru internetā esošie,tiec nu skaidrībā kā ir patiesībā,laikam būs jāiet uz bibliotēku grāmatas lasīt un rēkināt.Ar trīsfāzu Š veida transformatora aprēkiniem vispār man sanāk auzas,inetā maz infas,vai arī pirksti līki un neprotu atrast


 
pirkstu līkumā nav vaina! ja ir interese varu aizsūtīt djvu formātā grāmatu par trafiem laikam kautkur pāri pa 500 lpp un daudz formulu ar augstāko matemātiku. pats neņemos lasīt jo vienkārši nesanāk laika

----------


## abidox

papētiju vēl dažus softus un palasīju forumu, salīdzināju rezultatus un nonācu pie slēdziena, ka visu daru pareizi - formula jāņem pēc tās vecās grāmatas (dati ir pareizi), vadu diametru gan labāp pēc tabulām skatīties, jo izmantoti tikpat tiek standartizētie PEL u.t.t. vadi (zinot cik strāvu vajag paskatās tabulā un ar bīdmēru mērot piemeklē vajadzīgos vadus), arī serdes šķērsgrizuma laukumu jaudu pēc grāmatas var rēķināt un sanāk pareizi, vinīgi tēmu nevar slēgt, jo U veida serdei palieku pie 2x jaudas - kāpē - to tūlīt paskaidrošu:

tātad U 7111 trafs (skaitās 100W) imērīju serdes šķērsgriezumu un konstatēju, ka tā velk ap 40W reiz 2 būs ap 80W, bet primārais tinums ir uz 54W (!!!) toties sekundārais tinums ir uz 101,... W (!!!) tobiš ~125% no serdes jaudas (2-kārtīgās jau). Citādi rēķinot tie 100W ir  ~186% no reālās jaudas - vai nav traki???

P.S. nu virsnormas "izslaukumu" no trafa var spiest jo normālam pastūzim (ne D klases) tikpat jaudas patēriņš nav 100% no barokļa maksimālās jaudas.

tikpat īsti nav skaidrības kā tad īsti ir pareizi, jo šie ir reāli mērījumi un lielumi, kas tam trafam ir.

tātad ja es trafu, ar serdes jaudu 70W taisu, kā 140W (arī priekš pastūža tad iznāk ka var tā darīt) P.P.S. 70W = 130W =]

vienīgi jautājums cik tad es toram drīkstu taisīt? 250% vai? un pareizi piekrītu, ka serdes šķērsgriezums arī Āfrikā ir serdes šķērsgriezums!!!

----------

